# What would you like your FA to do for you



## superodalisque (Jan 6, 2010)

there are a lot of threads about what not to do and what we don't like. lets turn this around. what would you like your FA to do for you? what pleases you? what makes your heart flutter or your hips sing?

the things i like the most i'd have to say is the obvious showing of affection and respect. that covers a multitude of things. i like being treated like a lady and i'm the only one like me. i like feeling that i'm the only woman in the room that he is interested in a special way. i love being touched held hugged caressed and kissed with lots of passion. i love it when he is attentive and thoughtful. i love someone who really shares his life with me and is interested in mine who is communicative. i love someone who shares his strength and isn't afraid to take some of mine. i love someone who i can have a friendly debate with. i love someone who is positive and self affirming for me and him. i love someone with a deeply intense gaze i love someone trustworthy.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Jan 6, 2010)

What a great post superodalisque!!! :bow:

I love it when I am dating an FA and he likes to show me off to all of his friends and family and when he is proud to have me as his girlfriend. That is just beautiful. :wubu:


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 6, 2010)

i think thats fantastic too. obvious pride in you is really a wonderful thing!

glad you are enjoying the subject


----------



## katherine22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It is very sexy when a man conveys to a woman that he enjoys her conversation. Women place high value on men who listen well and convey to the woman enjoyment of her thinking.

There is a saying "the genius is in the details." I adore men who are observant who notice your sense of style and show their appreciation. You cannot enjoy another human being if you do not enjoy being yourself. The way you can tell if a man likes himself is how generous he is with others, how he can let the other people around him shine since he is secure within and does not need to be the center of focus.

Men are very sexy who enjoy femininity, see femininity as a grace, a strength to be treasured. It is so gratifying to see a man enjoy some food you cooked, or taking pleasure in being in your house saying how comfortable he is among your things. Men who can be in the present moment fully without worrying about some outcome or agenda are so wonderful to be around. Men who can accept your flaws and do not need you to be the embodiment of some ideal to placate their egos, who can see beauty in the unconventional in that which is not apparent to most people. Men are irresistible who have the courage of their convictions.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 7, 2010)

I appreciate having a partner who feels I'm a prize. She is so proud of me and I know she adores me. I'm cared for. She is slow to speak and always willing to listen. I like that she doesn't pretend to know everything about me, even after years of being in my life. So, in a way, things don't really have a chance to get "old". She recognizes my individuality and values my strength. I can hold my own - emotionally, financially, etc. 

I'm not a perfect woman, but I'm the perfect woman for her. And that's all good with me.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 7, 2010)

katherine22 said:


> It is very sexy when a man conveys to a woman that he enjoys her conversation. Women place high value on men who listen well and convey to the woman enjoyment of her thinking.
> 
> There is a saying "the genius is in the details." I adore men who are observant who notice your sense of style and show their appreciation. You cannot enjoy another human being if you do not enjoy being yourself. The way you can tell if a man likes himself is how generous he is with others, how he can let the other people around him shine since he is secure within and does not need to be the center of focus.
> 
> Men are very sexy who enjoy femininity, see femininity as a grace, a strength to be treasured. It is so gratifying to see a man enjoy some food you cooked, or taking pleasure in being in your house saying how comfortable he is among your things. Men who can be in the present moment fully without worrying about some outcome or agenda are so wonderful to be around. Men who can accept your flaws and do not need you to be the embodiment of some ideal to placate their egos, who can see beauty in the unconventional in that which is not apparent to most people. Men are irresistible who have the courage of their convictions.



i can really relate to these for sure. secure and generous men are extremely sexy.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 7, 2010)

DreamyInToronto said:


> What a great post superodalisque!!! :bow:
> 
> I love it when I am dating an FA and he likes to show me off to all of his friends and family and when he is proud to have me as his girlfriend. That is just beautiful. :wubu:





ashmamma84 said:


> I appreciate having a partner who feels I'm a prize. She is so proud of me and I know she adores me. I'm cared for. She is slow to speak and always willing to listen. I like that she doesn't pretend to know everything about me, even after years of being in my life. So, in a way, things don't really have a chance to get "old". She recognizes my individuality and values my strength. I can hold my own - emotionally, financially, etc.
> 
> I'm not a perfect woman, but I'm the perfect woman for her. And that's all good with me.



I totally agree with these!!

I also love it when a man is not ashamed of being affectionate with me in public. One of the few gestures that a recent ex bf and one of the only FA's ive ever dated did for me that I remember was that when we were walking down the street, he asked that he be able to walk on the street side and me on the interior...that might just be a gentleman thing, but it meant something to me. 

I also love it when the guy wraps his arm around my waist when we walk or holds my hand, not giving a darn about what people think. 

I also love for him to rub my legs for me after a long day, and if he brushes my hair...omg...im so his. lol


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 7, 2010)

kiss me?


----------



## steely (Jan 8, 2010)

The responses I have read here are what I want any man to do for me, FA or otherwise. These are non negotioable parts of a relationship with anyone, for me. I think perhaps I was spoiled in my marriage with Harold. He did not term himself a fat admirer but he loved me and that was so much more than enough. I think I may be spending a long time alone. These qualities are evidently hard to come by. At least I can say I was loved that way in my life, some people never find that. I was the lucky one.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 8, 2010)

Um, I'd like an FA, period. An FA to do things for me would just be the icing on the cake. LOL


----------



## jdsumm (Jan 9, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> the things i like the most i'd have to say is the obvious showing of affection and respect. that covers a multitude of things. i like being treated like a lady and i'm the only one like me. i like feeling that i'm the only woman in the room that he is interested in a special way. i love being touched held hugged caressed and kissed with lots of passion. i love it when he is attentive and thoughtful. i love someone who really shares his life with me and is interested in mine who is communicative. i love someone who shares his strength and isn't afraid to take some of mine. i love someone who i can have a friendly debate with. i love someone who is positive and self affirming for me and him. i love someone with a deeply intense gaze i love someone trustworthy.





DreamyInToronto said:


> I love it when I am dating an FA and he likes to show me off to all of his friends and family and when he is proud to have me as his girlfriend. That is just beautiful. :wubu:



Yeah I really look forward to having these things one day. I know that there are people in my life, that the moment I see them, I just light up and feel genuine delight in them. Just in who they are and that they are in my life. I would really like to have someone feel that way about me. I think it would be amazing to have someone who experiences joy in my moments of success or accomplishment. I remember hearing someone say that what made their marriage successful wasn't all that complicated; they just both genuinely delighted in seeing the other person happy. Pretty simple. I'd like that.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 9, 2010)

This would be for any man and not just an FA.....
To look at me with wonderment, like I am the most exquisite creature he has ever seen. I think that would be heavenly. :wubu:


----------



## Lina (Jan 25, 2010)

1. Surprise me with my favorite Ice Cream (Ben & Jerry's Mint Cookies & Cream)
2. Go out of his way to see me when our schedules are chaotic
3. Play awesome music
4. Lots of belly rubs
5. Compliment my amazing choices of outfits


----------



## Weeze (Jan 25, 2010)

Lina said:


> 1. Surprise me with my favorite Ice Cream (Rocky Road!!!)
> 2. Go out of his way to see me when our schedules are chaotic
> 3. Play awesome music
> 4. Lots of belly rubs
> 5. Compliment my amazing choices of outfits



Pretty much this but add 
6. Actually coming to see competitions/performances. It means a lot to me, shouldn't that trump being "bored" for an hour?
I also fixed the ice cream choice for you


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 25, 2010)

you know, first of all Felecia, awesome post idea, and it made me realize just how much we say is so negative sometimes and in reality, most of us would love to have our own FA but there is a learning curve...

ok, second thing, most of the things posted here i have to agree are what we should expect out of ANY good partner...i loved Katherines post, but sorry folks, the rep gods are against me now...

so, here are a few of the things i would like an FA or any partner to do for/with me...

i love feeling like it is just a relationship, not one based on just my size...show me you find me attractive, grab my hand in public, escort me, grab my ass when no one is looking, or when someone is...sometimes both are appropriate...

scope out a place before hand, know if it has good seating and dont make a big deal out of it...i dont want to sit by myself in a corner with you, if there are booth chairs we can both fit on...

help me up from those bloody low ass couches that suck you in...and not make a big deal of it, do it like you would offer any woman...

not make a big deal out of me eating or not eating...my appetite ebbs and flows, just cause i might not eat as much does not mean i am dieting, it might mean i am horny for you...just saying...

know and accomodate that being with a big woman means differences in position in bed, it means being creative and laughing if it doesnt work, laughing with...not at....

compliment if we took the time to make the night special..nice candles, nice outfit, nice music...we did it on purpose...

walk with me...not ahead of me, i am sometimes slow...or often slow...it comes with the territory...

take me clothes shopping and compliment my choices if you like them....

buy me something sexy...(that in my size takes effort and would be appreciated!!)

that is my list so far...Felecia, again...i LOVE this thread...

hugs to you all....


----------



## mossystate (Jan 25, 2010)

If I lose weight...if you ' mourn ' it, and it affects the way you look at me....don't pretend everything is golly gee OK, just so you can feel good about yourself and whatever label you wear....tell me...so I can decide if I want to stick around, or not.

Know that you are just a man...and I am just a woman. We are just people. Don't look at me like some prize because of my weight...but because I bring to your life things you never thought you were missing, because you had yet to meet me. Remember, there are reasons I chose you, and your liking my fat body is good...needed...but you have to be able to engage me on every level...like a regular woman.

Be aware.

Be as upset over the abuse of fat men, as you are of fat women. 

Be much....much....more of an MA ( Monique Admirer ) than an FA.

---

Eh......just anything and everything I would want from a...........................man.


----------



## butch (Jan 25, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Be as upset over the abuse of fat men, as you are of fat women.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> QFT.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 26, 2010)

subscribing


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 27, 2010)

Ernest Nagel said:


> subscribing



ernest, honey, praytell dont say you are speechless?? punless?? OMG


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 27, 2010)

SocialbFly said:


> ernest, honey, praytell dont say you are speechless?? punless?? OMG



I know when (& where) to hold my tongue, Di.  Sadly that hasn't even be mentioned  so I'll just politely listen and hopefully learn something. :bow: I seem to have missed several large parts <npi> of this memo? :blush:


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 28, 2010)

OK, I will NOT be responsible for killing this fabulous thread! In re-reading all your lovely posts I was reminded of this classic:

Find a guy who calls you beautiful instead of hot, who calls you back when you hang up on him, who will lie under the stars and listen to your heartbeat, or will stay awake just to watch you sleep... wait for the boy who kisses your forehead, who wants to show you off to the world when you are in sweats, who holds your hand in front of his friends, who thinks you're just as pretty without makeup on. One who is constantly reminding you of how much he cares and how lucky he is to have you.... The one who turns to his friends and says, 'that's her.'

It occurred to me it was likely written by a woman (no attribution that I could find) and while it's not especially FA specific it speaks to an almost universal, genderless desire to hold 100% of someone else' attention, at least for a moment? That kind of focus is very unnatural for me. On the rare occasions I've felt it, it was so awkward and unfamiliar I'm sure it came off as 100&crazy%. Not suggesting you shouldn't want that; just saying some things take (a lot of) practice. Shutting up now.


----------



## steely (Jan 28, 2010)

Ernest Nagel said:


> OK, I will NOT be responsible for killing this fabulous thread! In re-reading all your lovely posts I was reminded of this classic:
> 
> Find a guy who calls you beautiful instead of hot, who calls you back when you hang up on him, who will lie under the stars and listen to your heartbeat, or will stay awake just to watch you sleep... wait for the boy who kisses your forehead, who wants to show you off to the world when you are in sweats, who holds your hand in front of his friends, who thinks you're just as pretty without makeup on. One who is constantly reminding you of how much he cares and how lucky he is to have you.... The one who turns to his friends and says, 'that's her.'
> 
> It occurred to me it was likely written by a woman (no attribution that I could find) and while it's not especially FA specific it speaks to an almost universal, genderless desire to hold 100% of someone else' attention, at least for a moment? That kind of focus is very unnatural for me. On the rare occasions I've felt it, it was so awkward and unfamiliar I'm sure it came off as 100&crazy%. Not suggesting you shouldn't want that; just saying some things take (a lot of) practice. Shutting up now.



You're not responsible for killing anything. I was curious about your statement, "That kind of focus is very unnatural for me." I find this interesting. I'm not sure if it is a male/female difference or perhaps just the difference in me. I find this very easy to do, focus on the man in my life to the exclusion of everything else. Perhaps it is a nurturing ability, I would like to know if you feel this is a particular male trait. It might clarify some of the male mystery for me.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 28, 2010)

steely said:


> You're not responsible for killing anything. I was curious about your statement, "That kind of focus is very unnatural for me." I find this interesting. I'm not sure if it is a male/female difference or perhaps just the difference in me. I find this very easy to do, focus on the man in my life to the exclusion of everything else. Perhaps it is a nurturing ability, I would like to know if you feel this is a particular male trait. It might clarify some of the male mystery for me.



Sorry, Steely, but I doubt I can be much help re the neurotypical male mind. I have a condition known as Borderline Asperger's Syndrome. It's at the higher functioning end of of the Autism Spectrum. My brain is partitioned differently. I tend to fixate on equations and puzzles. If it doesn't need solved, balanced or fixed I have a hard time relating. Not many women can get past that nor should they have to. JMO but I think most normal men can focus 100% on their love interest easily enough; they just don't know how to express that acceptably. It takes a lot of patience and time to train most men. If not "housebroken" early it may seem more effort than it's worth?


----------



## steely (Jan 28, 2010)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Sorry, Steely, but I doubt I can be much help re the neurotypical male mind. I have a condition known as Borderline Asperger's Syndrome. It's at the higher functioning end of of the Autism Spectrum. My brain is partitioned differently. I tend to fixate on equations and puzzles. If it doesn't need solved, balanced or fixed I have a hard time relating. Not many women can get past that nor should they have to. JMO but I think most normal men can focus 100% on their love interest easily enough; they just don't know how to express that acceptably. It takes a lot of patience and time to train most men. If not "housebroken" early it may seem more effort than it's worth?



I know what Asperger's is, my grandson was diagnosed a year ago. Thank you for taking the time to clarify your condition. I don't think you are very far off the mark, though. I find that men to have a tendency not to focus on women as much as women focus on them. As I say, that may be my experience. I don't want to have to train someone, it seems counter productive to me. I don't want to be trained, myself. And yes, I do believe it would be more trouble than it would be worth. Life is short, I'm afraid we may have a long road in common. I appreciate your opinions and comments, I enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## Keb (Jan 30, 2010)

Dance with me. There is nothing I've done so far as amazing as dancing with someone I like.


----------



## Ruffie (Feb 1, 2010)

I want my man to work with me to keep the relationship going. Passion waxes and wanes and so our friendship needs to be there in order to weather the trials we will encounter, the times we aren't "hot" for each other, and the day to day life we build together. I have found that as we have been through 24 years together that is what I value about our relationship the most-our friendship.


----------



## Jes (Feb 1, 2010)

presents. lots and lots of presents.


----------



## Lina (Feb 3, 2010)

How about be awesome. That's all. Simple.


----------



## NemoVolo (Feb 3, 2010)

When his hand is on my belly and I instinctively suck in, for him to say "Don't. Stop that." and mean it. :wubu:


----------



## LovelyLiz (Feb 4, 2010)

I would love to meet an FA who would be open to an actual emotional/spiritual/intellectual relationship, and wasn't just looking for fleeting physical encounters.

When I find that, I'm sure my answer will become more specific.


----------



## steely (Feb 4, 2010)

Love me, and invest as much in me, as I do in him. :wubu:


----------



## nettie (Feb 4, 2010)

Ernest Nagel said:


> OK, I will NOT be responsible for killing this fabulous thread! In re-reading all your lovely posts I was reminded of this classic:
> 
> Find a guy ... who will lie under the stars and listen to your heartbeat, or will stay awake just to watch you sleep... wait for the boy who kisses your forehead ... who holds your hand .... The one who turns to his friends and says, 'that's her.'
> 
> It occurred to me it was likely written by a woman (no attribution that I could find) and while it's not especially FA specific it speaks to an almost universal, genderless desire to hold 100% of someone else' attention, at least for a moment? That kind of focus is very unnatural for me. *On the rare occasions I've felt it, it was so awkward and unfamiliar I'm sure it came off as 100&crazy%. Not suggesting you shouldn't want that; just saying some things take (a lot of) practice.* Shutting up now.



This feeling, this focus _should_ be rare and, quite honestly, most of us come off looking a bit crazy when we are first experincing it with someone. Great relationships are comprised of both the breathless wonder we feel for each other and the joy of knowing that our partner is by our side even when the tarnish may be wearing thin. And isn't that what most of us are really looking for? Feeling free and safe enough to be entirely who we are, bad moods and all, with someone else and knowing that we're accepted and loved? Cherished? 

And please don't shut up. I like your posts.


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Feb 5, 2010)

I love to be made to laugh! And the look on his face when I jiggle...TOO ADORABLE! Its a real mind/body/spirit thing for this fat gal!


----------



## jdsumm (Feb 5, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I would love to meet an FA who would be open to an actual emotional/spiritual/intellectual relationship, and wasn't just looking for fleeting physical encounters.
> 
> When I find that, I'm sure my answer will become more specific.



ME TOO!!! I want one of those. 



steely said:


> Love me, and invest as much in me, as I do in him. :wubu:



Yeah that would be wonderful.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 5, 2010)

nettie said:


> This feeling, this focus _should_ be rare and, quite honestly, most of us come off looking a bit crazy when we are first experincing it with someone. Great relationships are comprised of both the breathless wonder we feel for each other and the joy of knowing that our partner is by our side even when the tarnish may be wearing thin. And isn't that what most of us are really looking for? Feeling free and safe enough to be entirely who we are, bad moods and all, with someone else and knowing that we're accepted and loved? Cherished?
> 
> And please don't shut up. I like your posts.



I agree nettie...all of it!


----------



## olwen (Feb 6, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I would love to meet an FA who would be open to an actual emotional/spiritual/intellectual relationship, and wasn't just looking for fleeting physical encounters.
> 
> When I find that, I'm sure my answer will become more specific.



Yes, you took the words out of my mouth. :bow:


----------



## MissStacie (Feb 6, 2010)

My FA husband does everything that I need, everything that I could ever ask for and more. :wubu::wubu:

He truly is a gift and I could go on and on, but suffice to say I adore my Boris. He is my treasure...:smitten::smitten:


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 8, 2010)

not to feel he has to explain me or his attraction to me.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Feb 8, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> not to feel he has to explain me or his attraction to me.



I have so been feeling you on this - you have been posting a lot of posts in this theme for a while now and I really appreciate it. To me it seems like the guys that are most vocal about how they are so "weird" and "different" by society's standards because of their attraction to fat women are missing the fact that lots of men who like fat women do not experience it that way at all. It's simply natural and a normal part of who they are, and *not a big crazy deal.*

It seems like part of it has to do with guys who are just "weird" or "different" socially already, and this just becomes what they can attribute it to (even tho it's really based on other things). But the large number of men I have met, dated, read, etc. who do not feel so "on the outskirts of society because of their freaky preference" show that it doesn't necessarily have to be that way. There are other factors at work.

Anyway, that's just an overly long way of saying that I agree, and also want my FA not to constantly act like he's a social deviant for enjoying my body.


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 8, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I have so been feeling you on this - you have been posting a lot of posts in this theme for a while now and I really appreciate it. To me it seems like the guys that are most vocal about how they are so "weird" and "different" by society's standards because of their attraction to fat women are missing the fact that lots of men who like fat women do not experience it that way at all. It's simply natural and a normal part of who they are, and *not a big crazy deal.*
> 
> It seems like part of it has to do with guys who are just "weird" or "different" socially already, and this just becomes what they can attribute it to (even tho it's really based on other things). But the large number of men I have met, dated, read, etc. who do not feel so "on the outskirts of society because of their freaky preference" show that it doesn't necessarily have to be that way. There are other factors at work.
> 
> Anyway, that's just an overly long way of saying that I agree, and also want my FA not to constantly act like he's a social deviant for enjoying my body.



i feel ya. its just been bothering me that we always seem to be getting blamed for thier weird. we aren't weird. maybe they are though--and thats thier issue.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Feb 9, 2010)

my only request is that my FA exist.... simple right?


----------



## kayrae (Feb 9, 2010)

i second that, lipmixgirl


----------



## steely (Feb 16, 2010)

I had a conversation this morning that troubled me. It was essentially about respect and FA's. I'm not sure that FA's and men who like, or love fat are the same. I would like my FA, were I to have one, to have respect for me, not the fat. I would love for my FA to enjoy the fat because Hey, who doesn't love it when their partner really enjoys and loves their physical attributes. I enjoy my own fat, I think everyone should.  Never having had a relationship with an FA, I'm not sure that this wouldn't be the case. Love and respect for me as a person, it doesn't seem like such a difficult concept.

I live my life with the sincere belief that everyone is equal. It is a given in my life. Of course, anyone can prove me wrong and destroy my respect for them. As a fat woman, this may be a bit blind but I prefer to live my life having faith in others. I'm just musing out loud. A lack of respect is devastating to me in any area of my life, if it were to be my own partner, I just can't imagine that. I think I know myself well enough to know that I couldn't be with a person who just loved my fat.


----------



## missmiss (Feb 16, 2010)

I know this sounds wierd, but one who knows how to give amazing massages! I had a friend...(alright, almost more than friends, but lets keep it at that) who would give the best rubs...like, grab the skin and stuff. I don't know how to explain, but my friend how knead the skin on my legs and stuff and it was heavenly. I love my boyfriend so much, but he really doesnt know how to do it, haha. I'll just have to teach him.
But anyway, if it was for the boyfriend, I'd like one who loved me for me. Not because I'm plus sized all the time. I mean, sex is sex, but you aren't having it all the time. So, I want one who understands me, and can talk and understand and listen. 
I'm sorry if that was a bit off topic...


----------



## Jes (Feb 17, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Anyway, that's just an overly long way of saying that I agree, and also want my FA not to constantly act like he's a social deviant for enjoying my body.



haha. I like. Right? It seems to reinforce that there's something wrong/freakish about you. Or why the 'ZOMG!!!-ness' of it all? I also think sometimes this is intentional. It heightens your fatness, and it heightens the 'tabooness,' which many people find sexually exciting (tabooness of any kind). I keep thinking about an article I was reading about the way that a number of gay men still go to bathrooms for anonymous sex even though the world has changed since the 50s, and new avenues for social and sexual interaction have opened up. The guys in the article say it takes the tabooness away, and that's what they want--the taboo. 

I have definitely thought that once a man who likes fat chicks knows the term 'FA' and of the existence of the feeder/gainer culture (whether he partakes or not, is interested or not), and is at Dims, he's probably not for me. He's already fairly far down a path in which I'm perhaps not so interested. I know that belief may burn some bridges but it's true for me.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 17, 2010)

Jes said:


> haha. I like. Right? It seems to reinforce that there's something wrong/freakish about you. Or why the 'ZOMG!!!-ness' of it all? I also think sometimes this is intentional. It heightens your fatness, and it heightens the 'tabooness,' which many people find sexually exciting (tabooness of any kind). I keep thinking about an article I was reading about the way that a number of gay men still go to bathrooms for anonymous sex even though the world has changed since the 50s, and new avenues for social and sexual interaction have opened up. The guys in the article say it takes the tabooness away, and that's what they want--the taboo.
> 
> I have definitely thought that once a man who likes fat chicks knows the term 'FA' and of the existence of the feeder/gainer culture (whether he partakes or not, is interested or not), and is at Dims, he's probably not for me. He's already fairly far down a path in which I'm perhaps not so interested. I know that belief may burn some bridges but it's true for me.



I never felt like a freak for diggin' the big girls before Dims and I still don't. "Sometimes a cigar _is_ just a cigar."


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 17, 2010)

Jes you and Ernest make great points. i prefer the guys myself who just treat me as a sexy woman. thats the dividing line between someone feeling i'm sexy and having a fetishlike fixation. i don't actually have a problem with fetish unless it requires the other person to diminish themselves somehow. i'm not interested in that because it tends to challenge my personhood. what i do love is someone who accents my personhood and truly loves my body just the way it is and really doesn't feel he is a freak or that i'm a freak. . i'm glad there are a lot of guys out there who don't make us choose between being a taboo or a woman.


----------



## Inhibited (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm not into the bad boy thing, i want someone that is so nice to me that it makes other ppl sick and leaves me speechless also i'm a bit distant so someone who gets that as well, who wants the reality of being with someone fat not just the fantasy..................wish me luck


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Feb 18, 2010)

See me as a source of inspiration and joy in his life
Surprise me, once in awhile, with unexpected gifts, notes or cards to show his appreciation and love
Speak about me, as a partner, openly and proudly to others
Tell me how much I mean to him once in awhile, as people take this for granted over time
Express to me that I am his physical ideal (let's get real, every woman wants this in addition to the other stuff)
Show passion, loyalty and commitment in both words AND especially actions
Let me see his vulnerable and private side that very few get to see
Share with me his innermost dreams, desires and hopes
Make me feel like he values my presence and connection as part of his life
Not allow others to speak badly of me in his presence (stand up and value me)
Give me just as much support as I give him.
Show me respect, affection, and empathy


There's more...but these come to mind right away...


----------



## KuroBara (Feb 18, 2010)

lipmixgirl said:


> my only request is that my FA exist.... simple right?



Amen! Amen! Amen!


----------



## steely (Feb 18, 2010)

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> See me as a source of inspiration and joy in his life
> Surprise me, once in awhile, with unexpected gifts, notes or cards to show his appreciation and love
> Speak about me, as a partner, openly and proudly to others
> Tell me how much I mean to him once in awhile, as people take this for granted over time
> ...



Excellent post! It really is so simple or should be. :happy:


----------



## calauria (Feb 20, 2010)

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> See me as a source of inspiration and joy in his life
> Surprise me, once in awhile, with unexpected gifts, notes or cards to show his appreciation and love
> Speak about me, as a partner, openly and proudly to others
> Tell me how much I mean to him once in awhile, as people take this for granted over time
> ...



I definitely want those same things....


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 6, 2010)

wow so many great things and yep that is the dream, In simple terms I want to be loved mind, body and soul

not to have to feel I need to dim my inner light to allow him to shine

To remember the little things, are often the most appreciated

to be able to discuss and deal with problems that arise rather than burrying them under the carpet 


I think its the Love me for me wholely and unconditionally we are all searching for, to respect each other, and to create a true partnership would be my positive things I am searching for, if you can make me laugh, or sing to me thats an added bonus, oh and if he can understand that I like every other woman on the planet have my insecure days and those are the days I need the most reassurence, that would be awesome to


----------



## siegfried563 (Mar 11, 2010)

i do almost all these things ive read so far lol, so why is it no good women ever cross my path lol


----------

